# Evinrude Etec 60 hp?



## Tbradley

Can any of you guys tell me the good and bad on this motor? Looking to get an Alweld .080" or .100" 1652 and hanging an Etec 60 hp with jet. This is the motor I first started looking at about four years ago, now I'm about ready to pull the trigger. I've been looking at the Merc 60/40, Yamaha 60/40 and the Etec. After hearing good reviews by a couple owners and a few dealers about the Etec I'm pretty sure this is the motor I'm wanting to go with, but would like to do some digging on here before I decide. Thanks..


----------



## rockdamage

Mercury has more power. Comes with a stainless impeller not an aluminum. Doesn't require 2cycle oil. Cost 1000 bucks less. There is a reason Mercurys out number etecs on the water 10-1. Its an easy decision


----------



## nbaffaro

I love my etec. I'm assuming your looking at a 4 stroke mercury. Xd100 is the two stroke oil that etecs use. Its expensive. But I've never used more than a gallon in a year and my motor is a 150. No oil changes. 300 hour service interval. Lots of pluses to the etec. Dealer support near me is terrible. But that is the same for all new outboards (computer controlled). Mine starts right up every time. Also comes with a auto winterize feature that I really like. If I was rigging a boat I'd put one on it.


----------



## Tbradley

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332562#p332562 said:


> rockdamage » Yesterday, 21:47[/url]"]Mercury has more power. Comes with a stainless impeller not an aluminum. Doesn't require 2cycle oil. Cost 1000 bucks less. There is a reason Mercurys out number etecs on the water 10-1. Its an easy decision



The part "Mercury has more power" is where I'm getting some differences on my questions to these owners and dealers. One particular owner said he has the Merc 60/40 4 stroke on a 1654, says it does well. He said he get 31mph by himself on a fully decked Alweld boat. Says his son has the same size boat, but a little heavier than his and has the Etec 60/40 with SS impeller and his son boat takes him on holeshot, runs faster, as quiet and uses less fuel doing it. This comment sparked the idea of the Etec again for me, so I got to calling dealers and they all admitted the they sell more Merc's hands down, but the price was the driving factor. They ALL said the Etec is going to perform better, but it is a $1000 higher. Its a little lighter, not much, but a little. One of the main things I like is its more compact than the Merc. I've driven the Merc, its a nice motor, but bigger than I would like to go with. I was just wanting to know if there are any reliablitily issue with the Etec 60hp motor with a jet?


----------



## rockdamage

I suggest you buy the etec then. 
Ive seen more than 5 etecs blow in the first 5 hours. 
But not one merc.


----------



## Tbradley

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332590#p332590 said:


> rockdamage » Today, 10:38[/url]"]I suggest you buy the etec then.
> Ive seen more than 5 etecs blow in the first 5 hours.
> But not one merc.



I've read some distrubing info about the earlier models, just wasn't sure if they got the bugs worked out with the later models? Listen I own a Merc 25hp two stroke, I love that motor, not one ounce of trouble and extremely strong (prop). I'm not knocking the Merc 60/40, every dealer I've talked to said they are their top seller and the run very good, I think one or two called it a 30+mph motor. When I was really thinking Yamaha about all of them told me the Yamaha wouldn't perform like the Merc due to the Yammi having the medium size pump, so I went back to looking at the Merc again. It was until I talked to one owner and he told me about his sons Etec that got me on'em again. Not bashing the Merc at all, I don't know about it to do that and don't think I could with the many years of great service out of the little 25hp I have now. Now I'm wanting a jet and just looking to get the best performance I can out of a 60hp motor. One the ones you saw trouble with were they later models?


----------



## rockdamage

A local gentleman had a 2014 90 etec puke on him in the first 20 minutes. BRP give him a complete new engine after some complaining which seems fair but I wouldn't want the worry. I haven't heard of one single engine loss out of the mercurys. not one. The Yamaha I believe will make more power but price, pump, and small number of service centers holds back their sales. If you want an unbiased opinion call GW luttrell in bunker mo. He races omc engines and will tell you all about the pro's and cons of each engine. As far as basing your purchase on one guy, its up to you but do yourself a favor and check out both boats before you go make a decision. There is no way that his info is accurate. now he may think so, I'm not calling him a liar. I have had each engine in house and the mercury will turn more rpm's than the evinrude. Like I said if the etec were faster we would see them on every boat on the river. We have a 40 hp limit and competition is heavy between the good-ole-boys here. we would all pay an extra 800 -1000 clams for a better running engine. Guys here drop 600 bucks for a polished and cut impeller very small gain in mph. If the etec ran better trust me, they would out number mercs 10-1. As it stands its the other way around.


----------



## moelkhuntr

Just traded in my E-TEC 60/40 last week for an E-TEC 115 HO because I wanted more. The E-TEC only had 69 Hrs. on it and it run flawlessly for the last 3 years. Traded it to Current River Marine in Doniphan MO. if your interested. It was as clean when we traded it as the day we bought it. Used it 99% on the time on the lake and it would run 29 GPS on a 17/52 xterminator fully loaded with 2 200+lb guys 2 batteries, trolling motor, fully carpeted and extended decks front and rear and a bunch of fishing equipment in it. Always kept the tank full. When we did have it once on current it run 31-32 GPS down and 28-29 GPS up. We were satisfied with the E-TEC 60/40 but just wanted more. You have a hard time getting it to use any gas and the XD-100 oil isn't an issue because it used very, very little. I always kept the impeller sharpened and shimmed. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## rockdamage

Finally some accurate speed #'s 
sounds like a nice running boat and Fred is the best place around for service. 
you don't have to run xd 100. the engine can be tuned to run the cheaper stuff. the downfall is it uses more of the petroleum based oil to compensate for the lack of quality.... I would run the good stuff.


----------



## rockdamage

My last boat ....18/56 ss blazer - 34 mph down stream in light moving shallow water. average 31 with two guys full of fuel and a cooler. 

I would launch about 1 1/4 miles above the bridge in Doniphan and run half hour, swim, repeat until we get to Doniphan. 
we would hang out below city park and run back to VB making one stop on the return. 
total gas used with three people, cooler, chairs, small grill and all the crap women want to drag along .....13.5 gal

I have done the same trip with two people and light gear on 12 gallons


----------



## hotshotinn

Call Trout and Sons or the Jet Doctor and you will hear the same things the man from current river says.The Mercury is the way togo.


----------



## moelkhuntr

Anyone that has had a jet will tell you that weight is downfall of a jet. Accurately add your weights up and you will be surprised at the total weight of everything. I was only on Current River 1 time three years ago for the Polar Bear ride and enjoyed it. Haven't had time since with the farm and family illness. Only had the 115 HO out 1 time so some tweaking to do on it. Put a GPS to one and see what you get. Don't say it will run this or that. Like you said Fred at Current River Marine is a nice person to do business with.


----------



## Tbradley

Well Fred at Current River Marine is who I'm going to be doing business with, I've actually called him about this very subject, told him the same story I just wrote about above. He said the same thing, Merc is what he sells the most of, but the Etec is probably a little stronger and that everything that one owner told me about his sons Etec is pretty much on par. He said they sell several of the 40hp Etecs to people on the 11pt river due to the Hp restriction and it is a very strong performer. 

I do have one question for Rockdamage, how is the Yamaha making more power with the medium size pump vs the large pump on the Merc? I've always been told motors with the large pump would outperform ones with the medium pump in the same size Hp? Thanks guys this is the info I'm looking for to try a make a sound purchase.


----------



## moelkhuntr

If Fred still has my E-TEC 60/40 it is the same as new. 3 years old but only 69 hrs. on it.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Rpm, volume and pressure. Just because it uses the medium pump doesn't mean it makes less power. They use to put a large pump with a cut back 6 5/8 on the omc 45cube motors then they stopped and started putting the medium pump with 6 1/8 impellers on them. Kinda goes back to pressure vs volume. Plus one thing the mercs have going for them is the stainless. Every motor I've put a stainless in gained 1mph over a aluminum. I'm probably bias I can't stand the sound of the mercs. 35mph is the best I've heard for a merc and it had pump and impeller work done. That guy knows his stuff to.


----------



## rockdamage

power vrs rpm...... the yamaha is approaching the rev limiter near 6k
if you were to put the 6 1/8 impeller on the merc I doubt seriously if it can spin it near 6k 
unfortunately the yam rigs theirs with the medium pump. I'm sure it would put up better numbers than the merc. 
And I'll say this one last time LOL 
the merc with some tuning will spin the 6 7/8 stainless 5200 rpms some even 5240
the etec with the same impeller will not break 5000 rpms


----------



## moelkhuntr

When we river tested the E_TEC 60/40 that I traded off the tach read 4900-5000 RPMs but the computer read 5200-5250 RPMs. That was with 2 of us in the boat when it was new and it was a bare boat then before I started adding all the weight with the fishing junk, 2 batteries, trolling motor, charger, extra tank. Weight that tackle box and see how much it weights.


----------



## moelkhuntr

Rockdamage, like you said, do you want a Ford or Chevy, and if you want to go really fast talk to Lil' Blue Rude. Been sharpening my impellers like Rude told me and I am happy and now I have another Ford, Chevy thing going on impellers. Just buy what a person is comfortable with and go on, wait till tomorrow and something new will come out. I am waiting on a jet unit like the inboards have so us with outboards won't be losing so much power. That's my Christmas wish.


----------



## Tbradley

Well heck, after all this I'm back to the drawing board on motor purchase. :? Its just a big increase in motor and money coming from my little Merc 25hp 2 stroke. I'm the type of guy to over analyze everything, which is good and bad, becuase in the end I may end up with no JET or have saved my money!!


----------



## rockdamage

tach read 4900-5000 RPMs but the computer read 5200-5250 RPMs

when did you get the engine. It looks like a Ellington boat. If so I'm betting it had an aluminum impeller in it. 
Things I know ....... the aluminum will spin 250-300 rpms more than the stainless. 
If your boat was turning a stainless 5250, your boat would have been a 35mph boat empty . 
It isn't uncommon for customers to think they have a stainless when in fact they have an aluminum. Ive had several boats come in where customers swore they ordered there boat with the stainless. Only to find out they didn't get it ...


----------



## moelkhuntr

I owned the boat and it had a 99 Model Johnson 40/30 on it and traded it to Fred 3 years ago for a new E-Tec 60/40 which had an aluminum impeller in it. The boat originally came from Ellington when new with the Johnson 40/30.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

thanks moelkhuntr.
I've been told the mercs turn 5040rpm on the dot. But have heard some room for improvements. If you could ever get by the electronics and the fuel injection system on the etecs I think they have huge potential to be runners. But it's hard to beat a good ol omc.


----------



## moelkhuntr

Lil Blue Rude, I think you are right, the older OMC will scream and when and it will happen, someone will find a way around the electronics with the E-TECs and Mercs and the newer models will start to scream also. There are so many electronics wizards out there that it will happen. It will be interesting to see what can be got out of the newer models.


----------



## rockdamage

there is guys taking the etecs and removing all the inj components and installing carbs. But to answer your question...... will anyone work on the 60 etec. NO.... why spend the money improving an engine ( etec) when the proven alternative is already out there. But the mercury being a 4 stroke make it far more appealing. Plus there have already been gains made to mercury. Around 200 r's with more to come. 

I've heard story after story about how dealers can re-program the etec 
but the flash goes away once you unhook the laptop (or palm tablet) 

next you have to have someone wanting or willing to spend the money to get this done. with mercs out numbering 10 maybe even 20-1 there's not near the profit potential from the etecs.


----------



## Scottinva

It sounds like the decision is easy. Buy a Merc. Evinrude will obviously be out of business very soon. For me, I am happy with my slow Etec. I also have a Merc and am happy with it also. Buy what you can get easily serviced in your area and fits your budget. They all make great motors and they ALL have some issues as well. To me 1-2 mph extra means nothing, but I can understand that to others that is everything. It just depends on what you are using it for and what you enjoy.

Scott


----------



## rockdamage

Service is 90% of it ..... but sometimes 300 extra rpms may mean the difference between planing the boat or not. it's all dependent on what you require out of your boat. Most can get by with either engine and others aren't satisfied. I've seen guys trade new 4choke mercs even up for used 3cyl 2 strk engines because they wouldn't cut the mustard ......


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Rockdamage aren't you kinda contradicting yourself there. you say why spend the extra effort on the etec to make it faster but you talk about people will spend the extra $ to get a couple hundred more rpm out of the mercs. :mrgreen: I get what you mean with the extra effort with the etec though because it would be a lot of work. But you know as well as I do how many people around here wanna go fast and are willing to pay to do it.
I'd bet money if I could get a past the fuel injection and electronics on a etec I could build one a merc wouldn't touch 2 or 4 stroke. :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## rockdamage

Some one has to be willing to spend the money to develop the Evinrude mods. But with so few out there. The odds of this happening is less than slim. Oh yes etec owners would spend the cash. But there won't be any mods available. . Thats my point


----------



## Seth

I love my etec! it fires up first crank o matter if its 10 degrees or 110 and never lets me down. I know a lot of guys who run Etecs and very few have ever had issues and all but one was covered under warranty. If I strictly joy rode around then the speed may matter more to me but I mainly fish and my boat is heavy with front and back decks, heavy bracing, and a big fuel tank so fishability comes first before speed.


----------



## Tbradley

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332631#p332631 said:


> rockdamage » 21 Oct 2013, 17:25[/url]"]My last boat ....18/56 ss blazer - 34 mph down stream in light moving shallow water. average 31 with two guys full of fuel and a cooler.



Were you running a Merc 60/40 4 stroke on the 1856 ss?


----------



## smackdaddy53

Etecs are great motors generally speaking IF you don't get a lemon. Lots of people love theirs but there are also many people that have popped heads on their ETEC and got a replacement under warranty and the same thing happened. My buddy blew two heads back to back on his ETEC 115 and he was not even out of break in on either and was doing it all right. His third one has been going for three years now.


----------



## rockdamage

Yes I was.....


----------



## rockdamage

Pm your cell and ill send you a video


----------

